# Keep poking the Bear...



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

MOSCOW (AP) - President Vladimir Putin has signed a new military doctrine that describes NATO's military buildup near the Russian borders as the top military threat amid Russia-West tensions over Ukraine.

My Way News - New Russian military doctrine says NATO top threat

P.S. Photo of Putin riding the bear is just for fun.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

No one is poking the bear. Putin is poking everyone.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

At this point, I only care about what happens with ISIS, will NATO be an effective partner to US in the fight against ISIS and never need help from Russia, who have effectively fought/suppressed Muslim terrorists for the past decades.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm not a follower of the news nor a political pundit, but I'm thinking ethnic cleansing or the fear of it by Muslims is the reason Russia doesn't have problems.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

longrider said:


> I'm not a follower of the news nor a political pundit, but I'm thinking ethnic cleansing or the fear of it by Muslims is the reason Russia doesn't have problems.


Russia has a lot of problems with constant threats from suicide bombers and other extremists, but they are stopped and suppressed effectively. I'm worried that NATO is burning bridges.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Would the problems in the Ukraine be going on without Putin's interference? Would all the civilians from the Asian airliner still be alive if it weren't for Putin's interference in the Ukraine?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Problems in Ukraine have been pretty extreme for the past 10 years and getting worse before Putin grabbed back Krim (Crimea). I know the airplane was shot down, don't know by whom. I'm not pro-Putin, I can't stand a lot of things he's done but he has always been an effective force against Muslim terrorists, all I care about right now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The West has totally disregarded the deal it made with Russia in 1989. NATO was to push not one inch eastward if Russia didn't throw a fit over the reunification of Germany. The West has done anything but keep its word. Period!

Not only has the West pushed eastward, but it fomented the uprising to topple a democratically elected president in Ukraine!

So, now Vlad gets all the blame? He is the big, bad guy? He's the only side who has committed some crime?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

To my knowledge, Putin is the only one killing innocent civilians in mass such as those on the Asian airliner.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> To my knowledge, Putin is the only one killing innocent civilians in mass such as those on the Asian airliner.


There's some folks called Boko Harum, . . . some others called ISIS, . . . as well as Hamas, . . . North Korea, . . . the Palestinians, . . . I kinda think they all make whatever happened with that airliner look like small potatoes compared to what they do.

Islam, . . . in any form whatsoever is cancer of the soul, . . . it will kill the owner, . . . and given the chance, . . . it will infect any and all around it.

May God blesss,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> To my knowledge, Putin is the only one killing innocent civilians in mass such as those on the Asian airliner.


To your knowledge...

You don't know who brought down that airliner. You know what the news tells you to think. Even if Putin pulled the trigger, himself, he is not the only one who is responsible for mass deaths. Groups the West trains, funds, arms and sponsors are to blame for mass murders. Countries where Christians were safe have been destabilized and their dictators replaced with full blown Islamists. Let's not get all indignant about Putin pushing back against the same Western influences going against their word and pushing its way to Russian borders.

In other words, skillets shake their heads in disbelief when kettles are called racists names by pots. :-x


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Wasn't Russia I hear you saying but who else would have had SAM missiles in that area at the time? And that happened in what isn't even Russian territory.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Would it be the first time one side attempted a false flag?

Would it be possible that the Ukrainians attempted to shoot down a plane they thought was carrying a Russian dignitary? 

Were the Christians in Libya thrown under the bus because Gaddafi was pushing for the Gold Dinar and was tired of the petro dollar controlling the region? Wait, that wasn't the Russians...my bad.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Do the Ukrainians have SAMs, and is it known to us if it was taken down by surface to air or maybe air to air? What do we know?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

To make it clear, I am not defending Putin. What I am pointing out is that no side is clean, when it comes to geopolitical chess games.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

To truly understand why Krim is now a Russian territory, you have to examine what actually happened in Ukraine after communism fell and how ever-changing Ukrainian governments have treated its own citizens up to this point. 

I remember my family panicking and worrying about Ukrainian government bombing Donetsk, hundreds of people including kids murdered with streets literally lined with dismembered bodies. NONE of this was in the news.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for the insight TorontoGal.

I do believe in keeping up with current affairs as it can be an indicator of SHTF scenarios.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm worried about a lot of different disasters that are happening in both, Ukraine and Russia (my heritage is Kozak, my ethnicities are Russian/Ukrainian/Mongolian..etc..etc), I lived and have family all over the former Soviet Union. What I worry about the most is the West not seeing outside the box. I'm mostly worried about the constant extremist muslim threat.. This should be the main priority right now.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Both Putin and 'Bama seem a little fruity to me. And I don't care for either of their policies.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

TG said:


> At this point, I only care about what happens with ISIS, will NATO be an effective partner to US in the fight against ISIS and never need help from Russia, who have effectively fought/suppressed Muslim terrorists for the past decades.


How successful is it when a school load of children are killed?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> How successful is it when a school load of children are killed?


Are you talking about this?

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beslan_school_hostage_crisis


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

didn't think it was that long ago. My mistke.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Beslan was one of the worst tragedies and there were a few more in the beginning before your Sept 11'th attacks... but many have been averted, especially a few very recent ones. It's a constant battle, never ends.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

"Poking the Bear" my hairy behind. Russia's economy is in the crapper and he is trying to divert attention by rattling sabers. Don't try to make it sound like poor Russia is getting picked on by the West. BULL.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'm not convinced it ever will end until the forces of evil are exterminated.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You see terrorists are using AK's over just about anything else.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I might be an outdated old fart, but what our country needs in another Ronald Regan, and what Russia needs in another Gorbachev. Obama doesn't have a clue what he's doing and Putin wants to bring back the U.S.S.R.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> > George Soros told CNN's Fareed Zakaria over the weekend he is responsible for establishing a foundation in Ukraine that ultimately contributed to the overthrow of the country's elected leader and the installation of a junta handpicked by the State Department.
> > "First on Ukraine, one of the things that many people recognized about you was that you during the revolutions of 1989 funded a lot of dissident activities, civil society groups in eastern Europe and Poland, the Czech Republic. Are you doing similar things in Ukraine?" Zakaria asked Soros.
> >
> > "Well, I set up a foundation in Ukraine before Ukraine became independent of Russia. And the foundation has been functioning ever since and played an important part in events now," Soros responded.
> ...


----------

